# قانون راس التقسيم



## جهاد2006 (18 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يسعدني ان اكون عضو في هذا المنتدى الكبير
ولي سؤال عن القانون الذى يتم من خلاله حسابات راس تقسيم الفريزهلفرز الاسنان بالتساوي علما ان جهاز التقسيم يدور 40 دوره مقابل دوره واحده


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (19 نوفمبر 2009)

الأخ جهاد .. هذا الموضوع موجود بالمنتدي تحت عنوان ( التفريز وفتح أسنان التروس ) وهذه المشاركة بإسم د.أحمد زكي حلمي .
يمكن الوصول إليها من خلال الضغط على المستطيل الذي بأعلى الصفحة والمكتوب به ( إبحث عن الموضوع ) ، ثم تكتب ( التفريز وفتح أسنان التروس ) ستجد الموضوع أمامك ، ولا تحرمنا من الدعاء لي ولولدي.
تقبل تحياتي
د.أحمد زكي حلمي


----------



## جهاد2006 (20 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وفي ولدك وسهل اموركما في الدنيا والاخرة


----------

